# Kitty kisses...



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I used to own Bengals. I had a female (Spice) and a male (MacGyver) but they didn't live near long enough for me!! I'm sure I purchased kittens from beeders who weren't doing everything possible to assure healthy animals. Both kittens came from North Dakota breeders at different times in my life...

Spicey was a petite girl with the softest, most glorious "pelt"!! She had the "glitter" gene and her coat was amazing in the sunlight!! She was a talkative little girl and loved to crawl INTO things (even if she couldn't really fit!!) We got Spicey when my daughter was just 4 years old and had her for 10 years when we had to have her PTS because of severe, recurring UTI that we just couldn't get under control. 

Mac was a large, robust boy - GORGEOUS spots and beautiful green eyes! He was a clown and LOVED to shred junk mail! When I would page through the envelopes that came in the mail, he'd stand right beside me. When I'd find one that was junk, I'd hand it to him and he'd grab it in his teeth and RUN to a safe place where we'd hear him shredding his prize!! He also loved to pull straws out of soft drink cups (no one was safe!!)  Mac wasn't as talkative as Spicey, but he had a very distinctive two tone meow that my daughter and I still mimic today (and we know who we're talking about when we do his "call") Macky also had UTI problems that weren't only recurring - they were constant!!

I vetted both of these cats for YEARS and finally, my veterinarian told me there was nothing that could be done to take away their illnesses. Macky was PTS when he was only 5 years old - he was the first pet I ever had to make the decision to let go... It pretty near killed me!!

I absolutely love the Bengal personality and they are beyond gorgeous! If I ever decide to add another purebred cat to our clowder, I would search out a good breeder and get another... and pray that they stay healthy for 20 years!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

aaaawwwww.... I'm sorry to hear about your kitties plumcrazy.
Is UTI's very common in bengals?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Ponki... I don't really know if that is a common ailment in Bengals (or just in poorly bred cats??) Because I wasn't planning to add another one anytime soon (I already have 4 cats!!) I haven't done any research on the subject... My other cats are just your garden variety domestic shorthair. SugarPlum is 16 years old, Brutus is 15 and the other two girls are young'uns - just 6 and 3, but I haven't had any random or chronic health issues with any of them!


----------

